# Sea Ducks on the Georgia coast



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 17, 2016)

This is something that I am interested in but am having a hard time getting information on via Google. I want to target sea ducks not reds, blues and buffs. I will take guide recommendations but I'm not scared to go burn the gas and do it myself. Obviously it's a little late this season but I plan on making bagging some sea ducks a top priority next season. I live in SWGA and hunt the gulf coast and big lakes for divers, I have a layout boat and a big long setup(100ish). So I'm talking more open water hunting than marsh hunting. I have a few questions. What kind of species are taken on the Georgia coast? Will sea ducks decoy to regular diver decoys?(I'm assuming yes) Do you have to go very far offshore to setup? Recommend hunting the rising or falling tide? I have 5lb weights with my long lines now would I need more for the stronger current? 

I would appreciate any knowledge anyone would like to put out there and again It would be probably be easier to hire a guide the first time if you guys know a guy.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 17, 2016)

That's cute. In what world would that general information I was inquiring not require me to scout?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 17, 2016)

I sent you a PM about another state if you are willing to travel. Give me a call and i will tell you what i know.


----------



## Water Swat (Jan 17, 2016)

King Killer Delete is your go to man for georgia coast duck killing.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes sir. Please don't give any any of your hard earned information like species present or longline weight size.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 17, 2016)

creekrocket said:


> Everything you inquired about can be self taught and learned over time spent. Why would anyone in their right mind fork over the knowledge and things they've learned over the years or lifetime, to someone on a forum that clearly hasn't put in the hard work and everything else that goes with the territory? Handouts...? I'm not into giving handouts nor ask for them... That's just me


I normally would agree with you on a post like his, but he did not ask for any spots just advice on tactics.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 17, 2016)

Tough crowd out here Creekrocker. Good Luck


----------



## Town2Small (Jan 17, 2016)

creekrocket said:


> Everything you inquired about can be self taught and learned over time spent. Why would anyone in their right mind fork over the knowledge and things they've learned over the years or lifetime, to someone on a forum that clearly hasn't put in the hard work and everything else that goes with the territory? Handouts...? I'm not into giving handouts nor ask for them... That's just me



All the information found on this forum can be self taught, but some people don't mined helping others and shortening the learning curve. . That's why a lot of people join this forum, seeking knowledge. And apparently others just came for a big pat on the back for all the hard work they've put in with no help.. 

from anyone....

 ever.

100 miles of coastline and you can't tell the man what size weights would be better? How'd your kids learn to walk?


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 17, 2016)

Town2Small said:


> All the information found on this forum can be self taught, but some people don't mined helping others and shortening the learning curve. . That's why a lot of people join this forum, seeking knowledge. And apparently others just came for a big pat on the back for all the hard work they've put in with no help..
> 
> from anyone....
> 
> ...



You coulda used a better analogy than 'how'd your kids learn to walk'.... Lol And yes, I was self taught. I looked like the biggest idiot out there back in the day, but I made it work. It's gotten 100x's better and  have found the best setup for my area. 

On my own....

Ok ok ok...
 Here's a lil help .... You can use 5lb weights for your mother line, but the local currents, and factoring in the wind are just going to tick you off. Go heavier! 
Dozen or more on each line in open water with our currents requires 10lbs or more. And, since we have semidiural tides here, your going to want to add weights on each end. If not, when the tide turns, your life just became harder. If you're just hunting one tide, then don't worry about it. 

....That'll be $.02


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 17, 2016)

Alright men, I cleaned this one up.  It is perfectly fine for someone to ask for general information.  That is not the same as cyber scouting for spots.  It is not okay to chastise them for asking.  If you don't want to share, then just don't share.

All I know about the subject is that there are sea ducks off of the Georgia coast.  There is a guide who has been targeting them for clients for years out of Savannah.


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 17, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> This is something that I am interested in but am having a hard time getting information on via Google. I want to target sea ducks not reds, blues and buffs. I will take guide recommendations but I'm not scared to go burn the gas and do it myself. Obviously it's a little late this season but I plan on making bagging some sea ducks a top priority next season. I live in SWGA and hunt the gulf coast and big lakes for divers, I have a layout boat and a big long setup(100ish). So I'm talking more open water hunting than marsh hunting. I have a few questions. What kind of species are taken on the Georgia coast? Will sea ducks decoy to regular diver decoys?(I'm assuming yes) Do you have to go very far offshore to setup? Recommend hunting the rising or falling tide? I have 5lb weights with my long lines now would I need more for the stronger current?
> 
> I would appreciate any knowledge anyone would like to put out there and again It would be probably be easier to hire a guide the first time if you guys know a guy.



I wouldn't go with anything leas than 15 lb boat anchors.  As far as how far offshore, well that really depends on where the birds want to be.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 17, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> This is something that I am interested in but am having a hard time getting information on via Google. I want to target sea ducks not reds, blues and buffs. I will take guide recommendations but I'm not scared to go burn the gas and do it myself. Obviously it's a little late this season but I plan on making bagging some sea ducks a top priority next season. I live in SWGA and hunt the gulf coast and big lakes for divers, I have a layout boat and a big long setup(100ish). So I'm talking more open water hunting than marsh hunting. I have a few questions. What kind of species are taken on the Georgia coast? Will sea ducks decoy to regular diver decoys?(I'm assuming yes) Do you have to go very far offshore to setup? Recommend hunting the rising or falling tide? I have 5lb weights with my long lines now would I need more for the stronger current?
> 
> I would appreciate any knowledge anyone would like to put out there and again It would be probably be easier to hire a guide the first time if you guys know a guy.


the gulf is not the Atlantic.
5 pound weight might do it in protected waters not in the main channel. As far as the ducks. Buffleheads, Mergansers. My group is talking Gulf coast. Better birds. Look at the map. The Georgia coast is far west as you can go.not good. 10 foot tides, ruff water. Make sure you buy the best sea tow package you can. 200 bucks. There are days that you do not put your boat in the Water. Today was a good example. No hard beach to stand on. Puff mud is quick sand and oyster beds eats up dogs, lower units, props. I urge everybody to come on.  But this ain't no lake in middle Georgia. Yes you can do it. I am not trying to keep anybody away. Plenty of water all the way from S.C. To Fla. Bring your VHF radio. Channel 16. Good luck. Bring all your decoys. I had one blue bill decoy on a one pound weight. I lost it. A week later a man called me and told me I have your decoy. He found it 9 miles away from where I was hunting.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 17, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> the gulf is not the Atlantic.
> 5 pound weight might do it . As far as the ducks. Buffleheads, Mergansers. My group is talking Gulf coast. Better birds. Look at the map. The Georgia coast is far west as you can go.not good. 10 foot tides, ruff water. Make sure you buy the best sea tow package you can. 200 bucks. There are days that you do not put your boat in the Water. Today was a good example. No hard beach to stand on. Puff mud is quick sand and oyster beds eats up dogs, lower units, props. I urge everybody to come on.  But this ain't no lake in middle Georgia. Yes you can do it. I am not trying to keep anybody away. Plenty of water all the way from S.C. To Fla. Bring your VHF radio. Channel 16. Good luck. Bring all your decoys. I had one blue bill decoy on a one pound weight. I lost it. A week later a man called me and told me I have your decoy. He found it 9 miles away from where I was hunting.


I hunt over diver decoys only. I have a mix of G&H Blue Bills , ring necks, some Green head gear ring necks , GHG oversize Buffle heads, and canvas backs along with a dozen common merganser / goose Ander decoys. Two Hundred plus. All on long lines.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 17, 2016)

Tides will affect where you hunt. Some areas will have tons of water and the next tide change you 
Will be stuck.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 17, 2016)

One last thing buy a chart and get a compass. You can not depend on cell towers. None to the east. Gps is a good idea and I would down load the sea tow app. It is free.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the useful information. I know the gulf is a bath tub compared to the Atlantic that's why I would prefer to pay a guide the first time. I guess I may have to go further north for a true sea duck hunt, I can kill all the buffs and mergansers that I want an hour from my house. I'll probably just take the bay boat and my layout one weekend next year and see what I find offshore a bit.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm not trying to go in a deal with those tidal marshes not being familiar with the area.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 17, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> I'm not trying to go in a deal with those tidal marshes not being familiar with the area.


if everything is right it can be great but 95% 
Of the time it is  Buffle head/ merge shoot. Some folks do very well from time to time. But if you come expect nothing and take what you get. If I had something better I would not hunt the GA coast. It is about all I got. If you want sea ducks I would go to North Carolina or Maryland.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 18, 2016)

Chesapeake Bay is where I scratched my sea duck hunt off of my bucket list.  Scooters everywhere.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 18, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Chesapeake Bay is where I scratched my sea duck hunt off of my bucket list.  Scooters everywhere.



I watched an avian x video where they were hunting divers on the Chesapeake last night. It was pretty knarly, ice everywhere. Idk if I could handle -15 wind chill, I'm a south ga boy.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 18, 2016)

I have killed scoters on the GA coast. Does not happen that often. Now I know some folks kill them all the time but they are on the water all the time.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jan 18, 2016)

Look for Capt David Newlin out of Richmond Hill. He is a fish and duck hunt guide. I've never been out with him, but the only one I know of in the area.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 18, 2016)

As many ducks as stars in the sky on the coast right now. Scoters by the hundreds....reds and blues by the ten thousands. Dynasty hunters by the hundreds as well.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 18, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> I watched an avian x video where they were hunting divers on the Chesapeake last night. It was pretty knarly, ice everywhere. Idk if I could handle -15 wind chill, I'm a south ga boy.



Well, I went during a heat wave.  60 degrees.  Look for Tillman Island guides.  Hunted off of a big white 40' fishing boat sitting in plastic lawn chairs.

On the other hand, I've been to Florida before in a small boat with the wind chill close to 0.  You got to dress for the occasion and use good common sense. And yes, I know that good common sense and duck hunter rarely go together!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 18, 2016)

Beta Tau789 said:


> Look for Capt David Newlin out of Richmond Hill. He is a fish and duck hunt guide. I've never been out with him, but the only one I know of in the area.



That's the guy I was thinking about.  Never hunted with him, but others say he targets sea ducks.  This is not an endorsement.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 18, 2016)

rdnckrbby said:


> As many ducks as stars in the sky on the coast right now. Scoters by the hundreds....reds and blues by the ten thousands. Dynasty hunters by the hundreds as well.



Have your pants ever been hung on a nail at the picture show?


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 18, 2016)

Been slaying them Mergz boiz...Hair heads everywhere. Gumbo going to be fire tonite!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 18, 2016)

rdnckrbby said:


> As many ducks as stars in the sky on the coast right now. Scoters by the hundreds....reds and blues by the ten thousands. Dynasty hunters by the hundreds as well.


Call me. I want to go to your spot this weekend, we can go in my boat.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 18, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Call me. I want to go to your spot this weekend, we can go in my boat.



Going to cost you some breakfast and a 24 pack to hunt my hole killer. Just like old times.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 18, 2016)

rdnckrbby said:


> Going to cost you some breakfast and a 24 pack to hunt my hole killer. Just like old times.


What about all those destroyed goose decoys. LOL
I will feed you and Walt


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 19, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> What about all those destroyed goose decoys. LOL
> I will feed you and Walt



That was a lesson to always tie down decoys when riding on 95 lol


----------

